# I-CON anybody?



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 8, 2009)

well since I live in NY, transportation to different cons is difficult and I've never been to a Fur Con. But i recently heard of I-CON which is in Brentwood this year and i was wondering if anybody's been to it and how it is (with anything, any sort of opinion of it)
I want to know if its worth going to?

thanks!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> I've never been to a Fur Con.



You realize I-Con isn't a furry convention, right?


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> You realize I-Con isn't a furry convention, right?


no idea, again I have no idea if i should go or not


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> no idea, again I have no idea if i should go or not



Well, by I-CON, I'm assuming you mean this I-CON:
http://www.iconsf.org/

If you are, then it's a sci-fi convention, not furry. Doesn't mean you shouldn't go, though, conventions of all kinds can be fun. And since it's sci-fi, you may still meet a few furries in fursuits and such - that happens a lot in Florida.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 8, 2009)

yea that is it..well im going with friends that aren't furry but i'll still have fun hopefully


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

Chances are, you will. A convention doesn't need to be furry to be fun, you know.


----------

